# Your top MAC lipglosses/lipsticks for Darker skintones



## MACaholic76 (Mar 13, 2007)

I would love to know what you guys love. Here are my favorite:
Lipglosses:
Nymphette
Oh Baby
Wonderstruck
Ornamental
Flashmode
VGVI
Blue/Brown pigment over clear gloss
Lipsticks:
Honeyflower
Sophisto


----------



## tdm (Mar 13, 2007)

These are my favs:

Sheena lacquer
Viva Glam V
Dubonett


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Mar 13, 2007)

Lipglass: Spring bean, VGV, Beaute, Lust, Oyster girl
Lustreglass: Garden, Ornamental, Oversexed
Lipgelee: Ambient, Lilacrush
Lipstick: Icon, Pervette, Ramblin rose, Pink apertif, Pink Cabana


----------



## sexypuma (Mar 13, 2007)

Lipgloss: night affair
            viva glam 6
            sweetness
            pure vanity
            sex ray
            happening gal
            veneer lip laquer

Lipstick: wild 'bout you
            deep attraction
            viva glam 6
            mac red.


----------



## n_c (Mar 13, 2007)

VGV l/g...my fav!


----------



## Artemis (Mar 13, 2007)

Lip glass:
Viva Glam VI
Corps de ballet
Love Nectar

I don't have a favorite lipstick though.


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 14, 2007)

viva glam v and vi
pink poodle
spring bean
crystal rose

the only lipstick i've really liked is high tea under viva glam v, but I haven't used many.  I guess c thru just doesn't work for darker tones, too bad it looks so good on some of my friends.  any lipsticks I could combine it with?  on it's own, it looks like death on me!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 14, 2007)

Viva Glam V, Viva Glam VI, Deep Attraction, Lovemate, Dubonnet, Poppy Hop, Midimauve

Dejarose, Viva Glam V, Viva Glam VI, Nymphette, Of Corset!, Negligee, Elaborate

Those are just some of my faves.


----------



## summer6310 (Mar 14, 2007)

VGV l/s
Jubilee l/s
Rumberlin Rose l/s
Prrr l/g
Love Nector l/g
Cultured l/g
Palatial l/g

NC40


----------



## greatscott2000 (Mar 14, 2007)

L/G's: Viva glam V, Squirt, Entice, Spite
L/S's: Instinctive, Rubia, Redwood,Chintz, Icon (RIP),Desire, Roleplay


----------



## slvrlips (Mar 15, 2007)

L/S: Siss, Frou, Fleshpot 
L/G: C-Thru, Oh Baby, Womanly (le)
Lipgellie: Sapalicous, Lilacrush 

these are my favorites


----------



## saj20052006 (Mar 17, 2007)

I love:

Sinnamon
Garden
Instant Gold
Honeyflower
Fluid
Sheer Plum
Jist


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_  I guess c thru just doesn't work for darker tones, too bad it looks so good on some of my friends.  any lipsticks I could combine it with?  on it's own, it looks like death on me!_

 
Wrong! I'm NC45 and C-thru is one of my HG lipglosses! I always slick MAC clear lipgloss over the top. I love it, one of my best nude shades.


----------



## Cinammonkisses (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm so glad this thread is alive. I'll be honest, I've always wanted to wear red lipsticks but nothing ever "fits" me. I usually just do the same tired brown liner/gloss blah..I need some excitement in my life now!!!


----------



## lilchocolatema (Mar 17, 2007)

Here are a few...

Lipstick-Plastique, Kinda Sexy, Viva Glam 6, NY Apply, Ruby Woo,  Sweetie, Sophisto, Coconutty, Fetish, O,  Jubilee, Lame, Sequin, Syrup, Delish, Fabby, etc. 

Lipglass-Nymphette, Explicit, C-Thru, Lychee Luxe,  Desire, Pop Mode, LoveChild, Clear

Lusterglass-*Pinkarat*...everyone needs one in every handbag they own.  Also, Love Nectar, Luminary, Instant Gold, Sinnamon, Beux, Flusterose, Opal, Morning Glory....actually I own them all.  But Pinkarat is by FAR my favorite!!


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 17, 2007)

What's Pinkarat like?


----------



## beauty_marked (Mar 18, 2007)

I got Viva Glam V yesterday and i absolutely LOVE IT!!!
my other favorites are love nectar, c-thru,and lovechild

and Touch for lipstick


----------



## lilchocolatema (Mar 18, 2007)

It's a soft pink with a gold hue to it...it's HOT.  Seriously, try it out!  You can wear it well with Cork, Chestnut, Plum, Currant, Vino, Nightmoth...you name it, you can do it! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_What's Pinkarat like?_


----------



## saralicious (Mar 18, 2007)

I've got that kinda sexy l/s, but so far..i don't know which kind or colour of lipgloss to top it off.. any ideas?


----------



## L281173 (Mar 18, 2007)

I love Prize Shine Chrome glass.  That's the only MAC product that I have and I like it.  It is great for the evening.


----------



## summer6310 (Mar 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saralicious* 

 
_I've got that kinda sexy l/s, but so far..i don't know which kind or colour of lipgloss to top it off.. any ideas?_

 
Kinda sexy is soft inoccent pink and it's matte, very pretty! I think it will go well with somthing like instant gold or love nector l/g, just give it a little golden shine and let the original color show through.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 19, 2007)

Pinkarat is the bomb, y'all. My first l/g and my love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have Palatial, too, and it's coming in 2nd.

As far as l/s goes, I don't have any faves. I'm not really a [MAC] l/s person, but I luvs me some gloss. If I had to pick one though (from MAC), I'd say 3-D. It's a nice girlie pink.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Mar 20, 2007)

Do you think it is possible for any of our posters to take pictures of their lips with their favorite gloss on it? I'm tired of using clear lipglass. 

I went to try the ever-popular Oh Baby, it looked ok on me I guess, but my SO thought it was too light.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Mar 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadBadGirl* 

 
_Do you think it is possible for any of our posters to take pictures of their lips with their favorite gloss on it? I'm tired of using clear lipglass. 

I went to try the ever-popular Oh Baby, it looked ok on me I guess, but my SO thought it was too light._

 
Not sure if you can really see it, but I'm wearing Blue/Brown pigment on my lips in my avatar picture.


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Mar 24, 2007)

Lipsticks: O, Sophisto, Charismatic, CB96, Dubonnet, Midimauve, Sequin, Plum Dandy, Honeyflower, Plastique, VG's, Meltdown

Lipglass: Lychee Luxe (so glad you mentioned it little chocolatema! People would always be scared when I pulled it out at the counter), Oyster Girl, Revealing, Enchantress, Nymphette, Pink Poodle, Nico

Lustreglass: Spring bean, Flashmode, Little Vi, Ornamental, Instant Gold

I think with really light or matte lipglosses and lipsticks, as long as you mix some clear lipglass into them you can make them work too. It breaks up the "white" or "chalky" look to it.

*edited I loove blue brown mixed into gloss.Pink Pearl and Pink Bronze also are so pretty in a pinch with clear gloss.*


----------



## Misshopeful24 (Mar 25, 2007)

I love Nymphette Lipglosse thats the only color that seems to look good on me i guess other then using clear... Im just afriad of  colors that seem to look "painted" on such dark lips. well mine that is.


----------



## Nikki_L (Apr 8, 2007)

i like darker lipcolors so my faves are:
media, film noir, hipster(le).  my fave l/gs are desire, shock-o-late, and bazaarish(le).


----------



## maven821 (Apr 15, 2007)

Here's a few of my fav lipsticks:

Hug Me
Taupe
Skew
Cosmo
Fast Play
Syrup
Midimauve
Touch
Underplay

I'm not really a lipgloss person but I do like:

VGV
Enchantress
Palatial

Here's a couple pictures, I'm about NC43.





^ MAC Skew





^ MAC Taupe

If anyone can post pics of themselves wearing their fav lippies, I would love to see them!  I'd especially like to see how Kinda Sexy looks on darker skintones.


----------



## kiannack (Apr 21, 2007)

Just brought my 2nd MAC lipstick Capricious and so far its my fav its kinda pinkish but suprisingly looks great with my nw45 skintone.


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 22, 2007)

for darker skin tones.. i absolutely love viva glam 6 lipglass... or the combo with the l/s and l/g  also viva glam 1 l/s is amazing!

okay.. one more oh baby will forever be a fave!


----------



## saralicious (Apr 26, 2007)

do freckletone l/s goes well with a C3?I was just curious.. =/


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (Apr 26, 2007)

I rcently bought Honeyflower and I love it. A very nice nude colour. Glosses that I like...
Flashmode
Pinkarat
Decorative
Pop Mode

Those are my favourite <3


----------



## Fairybelle (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saralicious* 

 
_do freckletone l/s goes well with a C3?I was just curious.. =/_

 
It should!  It is a gorgeous nude beige that has a nice warm undertone--like a light caramel.  Yummy shade, and as a C3 it will look gorgeous on you!


----------



## uniquelydivine (Apr 26, 2007)

Lipglass: Nymphette, Viva Glam V, Bodymind (Raquel Welch Collection), Fashion Pack (Barbie Loves MAC), Oh Baby, Prrr

Lustreglass: Pinkarat, Petal Pusher, Beaux (I'm Wearing It In My Pic), Sinnamon, Flusterose

Plushglass: Fulfilled, Posh It Up

Lipgelee: Slicked Pink, Goldensoft

Tinted Lip Conditioner (Jar): Miss Bunny, Baumy Bronze


----------



## aziza (Apr 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KawaiiPrincess* 

 
_I rcently bought Honeyflower and I love it. A very nice nude colour. Glosses that I like...
Flashmode
Pinkarat
Decorative
Pop Mode

Those are my favourite <3_

 
I have Honeyflower and it is the perfect nude lipstick on me. I just wish that it wasn't a lustre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't stand the texture.


----------



## saralicious (Apr 27, 2007)

thank you so much fairybelle!


----------



## kishahughes (Apr 27, 2007)

My favorite as of right now!!!! "Oh! Love Nectar, how I love thee".
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ramblin' Rose(w/strip down l/p,and love nectar l/g) = yummy peachy color.

Honey Flower w/ love nectar l/g= the nude brown I have been searching for..lol...


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 28, 2007)

^^I hate you! lol I wanted Honeyflower and it sold out and now I can't find one.


----------



## capellanadea (Apr 30, 2007)

I have pigmented lips.I like Sophisto and VGVI. 

VGV makes me look very pale somehow.


----------



## anjdes (Apr 30, 2007)

In lipsticks I like Twig - its a nice neutral, slightly mauve-y. Its a very easy lipstick to wear, and by that I mean I can swipe it on and go , there's no need to even out my skin by using foundation/concealer like I have to when I use a stronger shade like  Dubonnet . Am I making any sense? Does anyone else face this problem?

I also love the tinted lip conditioners in Fuchsia Fix and Gentle Coral. The Coral one especially really brightens my face. I'm NC43 btw.

In lipglass Lust is a good neutral.


----------



## Indian Barbie (May 1, 2007)

Ornamental is my all time favorite!


----------



## MAChostage (May 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_Lusterglass-*Pinkarat*...everyone needs one in every handbag they own.  Also, Love Nectar, Luminary, Instant Gold, Sinnamon, Beux, Flusterose, Opal, Morning Glory....actually I own them all.  But Pinkarat is by FAR my favorite!!_

 
Thank you for mentioning *Pinkarat*.  Because of your statement I went and bought one... and it is BOSS!  I love it! It definitely will take its place among my faves.


----------



## SeXyChULa (May 8, 2007)

I'm NC40 and some of my favorites are...
High Tea l/s
Embraceable l/s...need to get another before it's too late!
Sandy B l/s
VGV l/s
Lychee Luxe l/g
Nico l/g
Spring Bean l/g
and even Dewy Jube lipgelee


----------



## lilchocolatema (May 8, 2007)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!  I'm happy you got it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   I'm wearing it in my avatar and in the Strange Hybrid Theme day FOTD.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_Thank you for mentioning *Pinkarat*.  Because of your statement I went and bought one... and it is BOSS!  I love it! It definitely will take its place among my faves._


----------



## Beauty Marked! (May 12, 2007)

Oh, so many.  But my favouritest is Ruby Darling Lipstick. <3


----------



## MisaMayah (Jun 6, 2007)

I third PINKARAT it's beautiful, perfect for summer too!!
l/g=Cthru, instant gold, beaux
l/s=midimauve, honeylove, spice it up, VGII

I noticed no one really talks of lipgelees!! I think they're sooo nice
Favs are Dewy jube, goldensoft, Lilacrush, Jellybabe


----------



## La Ilusion (Jun 17, 2007)

l/g: Beaux, Ornamental, Instant Gold, Desire, Russian Red




l/s: Desire, O, Honeyflower, Viva Glam I, (I also loved Smoove and Carnal, which were discontinued, and Oolong, which was LE)


----------



## fresh76 (Jun 21, 2007)

i loooove:

hug me l/g
dewy jube lip gelee
moistly lip gelee
luv-4-ever pro longwear lustre (omg to die for)
viva glam vi l/g
enchantress l/g
nymphette l/g


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jun 27, 2007)

i really like New York Apple although i thought i wouldnt b4 trying it


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jun 29, 2007)

Lipsticks:
Rocker, Sophisto, Capricious

Pro longwear:
Alta Moda, Hot Tomato

Lipglass:
Hothouse, Lovechild


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 29, 2007)

Spice It Up l/s with Burgundy l/l.  No lip gloss necessary.


----------



## ohsosparkly (Jul 7, 2007)

I agree...spice it up l/s but I swipe a bit of viva glam V l/g on top

another good combo is mystic l/s with lorac da bomb l/g


----------



## captodometer (Jul 12, 2007)

I love Dark Flower lipglass from the Moonbathe collection.


----------



## gitts (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi there I am new to this site but I am very happy to be here.  I too love MAC makeup and have purchased a few of the lipsticks but have not been able to break into the lip glasses or the lip gelees.  I cannot seem to find any I really like.  I am hoping you guys can give me some suggestions.  
I am from Barbados and although they have recently intorduced  MAC they are not uptodate as yet. I am traveling to Miami this weekend and hope to buy some then.  My problem is that although I am NC45 my lips are very dark.  They are at least a shade darker than my skintone.  Can anyone offer any suggestions?


----------



## LipstickLez (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't have any suggestions yet - but I wanted to say this section is AWESOME! I didn't want to ask any "dark specific" questions on MUT because I thought I'd be perceived as being a jerk lol.

Rock on!


----------



## LipstickLez (Jul 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_I love Dark Flower lipglass from the Moonbathe collection._

 
I just got my first bit of moonbathe, but I'm liking it! I was eyeing Dark Flower. I got Eclipse though - and I really like it because unlike the dark, vampy reds I've gotten before (which always end up looking purple on me) this one looks like a true red with serious copper tones.

And the cream packaging is HOT.


----------



## mochabarbie (Jul 17, 2007)

Lipglass:  Dreamy, Nymphette, Viva Glam V, Nico, Spite, Luminary, Mad Cap, Oyster Girl

Lustreglass:  Morning Glory, Love Nectar, Flashmode


----------



## IvyTrini (Jul 25, 2007)

I like Hipster lipstick as well as Jellicious Lipgelee, Flashmode Lustreglass, Oversexed Plushglass and Darjeeling.


----------



## studiosila (Aug 3, 2007)

Lipsticks- 
Dubonnet, Taupe, Mocha, Coconutty, Plastique, Underplay, Diva, Underplay, Half n Half

Im an NC 30/35 in winter and an NC 37/40 in summer.


----------



## bexarfeliz (Sep 7, 2007)

Gosh, thank you all for your input.  I've got a couple of the MAC l/s but like pp have not broken into the lipgloss or lipglee.  I'll be trying some of those soon though.  I will say I did try helium pigment w/ my regular lipgloss & was surprised I liked it.


----------



## d n d (Sep 22, 2007)

My faves are:

Lipglass/Lustreglass: Spirited, Taupe Notch, Corps de Ballet,Trance Plant, Beaux, Flight of Fancy (discontinued), Viva Glam V, Chai, Jewelbright(LE) and Shock-O-Late.
I have Viva Glam VI but I have not figured out what to do with it yet and I have had it almost a year!

My fave lipsticks are: Russe, Icon, Shitaki
Lipgellee- Amber Russe


----------



## damsel (Oct 22, 2007)

Oyster Girl l/g
Spite l/g
C-Thru l/g
Explicit l/g
Spirited l/g
Chai l/g
Ample Pink p/g


----------



## Danapotter (Oct 22, 2007)

Almost all of the lipgelees that I have tried so far! 

--Dewy Jube 
--Valentine's
--Slicked Pink
--I think Cellopink (I do not recall the name from a look an MA did on me)

are at the top of my list


----------



## vogueBLACK (Oct 24, 2007)

I second Nymphette and VGV!


----------



## Flammable (Feb 18, 2008)

lipsticks- hot tahiti, rebel, jubilee, instinctive (LE), polished up, dubonnet, spice it up, mousse (slimshine), plumful, grenadine (slimshine), strawbaby (LE), touch
lipgellee- jellybabe
lip conditioner- petting pink


----------



## Missjailor (Mar 10, 2010)

For a long time, I was really affraid of lipsticks... thought it made my lips look much bigger... MAC made me change my mind and now I love the bold lips look and don't care about how big they are!

Here are my loves (NC50 for reference):
- cyber: my absolute fave. Lined with Nightmoth. Not goth at all, very classy!
- 5N: absolute fave nude lipcolor
- MAC Red
- Viva Glam I
- Film Noir
- Desire


----------



## she (Mar 10, 2010)

ample pink, star nova, viva glam vi, wet wild wonderful
get rich quick, funtabulous 
plink!

now i must try this pinkarat...


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 16, 2010)

i absolutely loveeeeeee VGV 6 & 5N l/s 

For dazzle glass - Girl's delight!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








I am thinking of buying jellybabe! thanks Flammable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have Sapalicious & i love itt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm just buying more & more & more. It's unendingg! HAHA

I really want to try VGV 6 l/g. has anyone tried it? is it pretttyyy?


----------



## amethystkisses (Mar 18, 2010)

lipstick faves:
 gel, pretty please, pervette, fresh brew, siss, up the amp, gaga

gloss/gelee faves:
 moistly, boy bait, icescape, c-thru, clear lipglass


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 18, 2010)

I have no idea why my post was out twice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I clicked edit because i got more stuff! Soryy huns!


----------



## nids (Apr 30, 2010)

My lipstick faves : Twig, captive, Spirit, feel so fine
My Gloss faves : Love child, Love nectar, Magnetique, Viva glam VI SE


----------



## RandomnessWithK (May 1, 2010)

oh like these ideas..

does anyone have any swatches of these colors? (just to geta better idea)


----------



## vintageroses (May 2, 2010)

^^ which colours huns? I can do swatches of mine, i've got so many lipsticks so it would be good if you tell me what you want! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahas I just purchased Revlon colourburst in Rosy nude today! It's so expensive in Aus!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 23AUD! but it's gorgeous!


----------



## shontay07108 (May 4, 2010)

Pink Poodle, Just Add Color, Cult of Cherry, Nymphette So This Season, On Display


----------



## nazneen372 (May 4, 2010)

Lipsticks: O (wore this with green eyeliner and it looked so pretty), Dubonnet, So Scarlet (Cult of Cherry)

Slimshines (dc'd): Pleasing, one of my all time shades

Cremesheen Glasses (Lipglasses are too sticky for me): Undercurrent and Delight are both awesome nudes (one's peachy and one's pinky) and I love Looks Like Sin which was LE. Wanna get Loud & Lovely too as it looked great when I tried it.

I don't have pics of my lips as such, but have done some FOTDs using the colours on my blog, I could post those pics if you like?

The Postcolonial Rabbit


----------



## Nelly711 (May 4, 2010)

*Lipsticks: *Touch, Viva Glam V, Viva Glam VI SE, 4N, Empowered, Syrup, Sweetie, Bronzilla, Diva, Bubblegum, 5N, Fresh Salmon

*Lipglass:  *Love Nectar, Lovechild, Pinkarat, Nymphette, Gold Rebel, Bare Truth, 3N, Viva Glam V, Viva Glam VI, Instant Gold


----------



## Senoj (May 12, 2010)

*Glosses*

Clear lip glass
Pinkarat
Saphoric lipgelee
Viva Glam 

*Lipstick*

Sophisto
Viva Glam V
O
Ruby Woo


----------



## sss215 (May 14, 2010)

Lipsticks (some of these are old and discontinued and from the CCO, but I love them so!)

Spice it up
Retro Fluid
So Scarlet
Rebel
Burnin
Spanish Fly
Smoove

Glosses

All the old gelees
New Berry 
Joy Berry
Oversexed
Venetian
Spring Bean
Fulfilled
True Babe
Loud and Lovely
Braveheart


----------

